# Rimadyl or Deramaxx?



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So Ziva (9.5 mo. old) had a pretty hard skid out playing with the hubby a few days ago. We checked her over and she seems ok, just moved a bit slower for the evening. Next day she seemed fine. But then she started to limp ever so slightly. One our walk yesterday the limp got noticeably worse, but not so that she couldn't continue. She still wanted to chase the squirrels and play/jump in the water. She would run. Last night during the night she got sick and vomited bile. I noticed she was limping more and seemed a bit whiny. So, off to the vet. 
Vet said it could just be soft tissue or Pano. Vet wanted to give her Rimadyl for a week and reduced activity to see if she improved (if not, x-rays). I have had senior arthritic dogs (1 with HD) on Rimadyl in the past and had issues with liver and kidney function. I said I wasn't a fan and she said ok and offered Deramaxx. She said she preferred it. Little did I know it was soooo expensive. 
My question is: Does anyone have experience with both and do you feel Deramaxx is safer/better than Rimadyl. Or in the future should I save myself a lot of money and go with Rimadyl?

I realize I am asking for opinions/personal experiences. And, that ultimately it's my decision. I appreciate any input.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I use Rimadyl when needed. I would just keep your dog on strict rest. Only use Rimadyl when needed (dog in a lot of pain), not every 4 hours like the bottle says. Also for future reference, look into Duralactin. It's a milk based product that is safe to use every day.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I had one mega bad experience with Deramaxx and will NEVER use it again. Currently Tramadol has been my pain reliever of choice for the past few years.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Like Arycrest, I also had a Very Bad experience with Deramaxx and will never use it again


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Springbrz said:


> So Ziva (9.5 mo. old) had a pretty hard skid out playing with the hubby a few days ago. We checked her over and she seems ok, just moved a bit slower for the evening. Next day she seemed fine. But then she started to limp ever so slightly. One our walk yesterday the limp got noticeably worse, but not so that she couldn't continue. She still wanted to chase the squirrels and play/jump in the water. She would run. Last night during the night she got sick and vomited bile. I noticed she was limping more and seemed a bit whiny. So, off to the vet.
> Vet said it could just be soft tissue or Pano. Vet wanted to give her Rimadyl for a week and reduced activity to see if she improved (if not, x-rays). I have had senior arthritic dogs (1 with HD) on Rimadyl in the past and had issues with liver and kidney function. I said I wasn't a fan and she said ok and offered Deramaxx. She said she preferred it. Little did I know it was soooo expensive.
> My question is: Does anyone have experience with both and do you feel Deramaxx is safer/better than Rimadyl. Or in the future should I save myself a lot of money and go with Rimadyl?
> 
> I realize I am asking for opinions/personal experiences. And, that ultimately it's my decision. I appreciate any input.


Rimadyl did nothing for my old guy. Metacam was what finally helped him. If your vet will prescribe you can get it generic from human pharmacy. I pay $6 for 45 tablets.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

As with others, and with where I work, I am not a fan of Deramaxx, nor will I use it again on my dogs. 

Kenai, my first GSD, had a sensitive gut. Rimadyl and Previcox gave her some GI issues. After 3 doses of Deramaxx, she stopped eating and starting drinking/urinating more. When I tested her bloodwork a few days after I stopped the Deramaxx, her kidney values were increased. Thankfully a heavy hit with fluids and careful switching of foods saved her kidneys for another 3 years, but I told the company about it.

The vast majority of perforated guts we see where I work come from Deramaxx too. So it doesn't take much to not like it.

I prefer Rimadyl/carprofen and meloxicam/metacam to any other NSAID. Tramadol is nice, but it's a synthetic opioid and doesn't do much for inflammation. It covers just pain. In combo with other drugs it helps more than anything else. I also tend to like using the lower than recommended dosing personally when it comes to using Rimadyl, and only use it when you really need it. 

Since your kid's a baby, things like joint supplements, fish oil, vitamin C. They could probably all help out tremendously. Kenai did wonderful for the longest time with the joint food she was on. It wasn't until 8 years old when her HD got so bad she needed a THR. Certain exercises and physiotherapy can be really helpful too with joint pain/problems.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We've only tried Rimadyl for the same type of injury and after surgery. Since your dog is young I think it should be fairly safe for short term use, 1-2 weeks. We give with food so there are no GI issues, but our dog has a history of colitis and the last time we gave Rimadyl for 3 days, 2x a day, her colitis acted up, but she seems to be OK for occasional treatment on it.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Colie CVT.....Perforated gut is what it did to my dog in 5 days, it almost killed him.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've used both on my senior. An old vet once told me he thought Deramaxx was safer, but that was years ago when it was a new product. My current, different vet says he's seen no fewer adverse reactions on one NSAID than another --so he recommended we go with the cheaper one (Carprofen/Rimadyl). I order my dog's Carprofen with his prescription from KVSupply.com (60 tabs of generic 100 mg tabs are $35, with free shipping).

Don't skimp on bloodwork!!!! Get baseline kidney and liver values (blood work) before starting, then a few weeks after starting, as recommended by your vet. I give Carprofen with food, and monitor, monitor, monitor for GI upset. Get the dog back to the vet *immediately* if it occurs!

You might also ask the vet about a combination of Carprofen _and _Tramadol to get your dog through the acute injury -- they apparently work great together, so with the combo your vet might possibly be able to consider whether a lower dose of Carprofen might still be effective pain management. That's a decision only your vet can make, but it's a conversation to explore. (Tramadol is another human generic the vet can call into your human-pharmacy pretty cheaply.)


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input so far. The vet only prescribed the Deramxx for 6 days. Ziva has only had one dose so far. I will watch her closely for GI and kidney symptoms. I'm thinking I should have gone with the Rimadyl even though I'm not a fan of it, either. I wish they had something better/safer for inflammation in dogs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Best wishes with Ziva. 

I mentioned before I would never again use Deramaxx again, but I didn't go into details. 

Too had a bad heart and wasn't expected to live to celebrate her 2nd birthday. But she did live to not only celebrate her 2nd birthday, she celebrated a lot more ... she died when she was 12-1/2 years old ... not from her bad heart ... not from old age ... SHE BLED TO DEATH from taking Deramaxx!!! 

I had a necropsy performed on her since she dropped over dead unexpectedly. The vet said he'd never seen anything like it, she had large blood clots hanging off ever one of her major organs and other innards.

She's not the only dog to have lost her life because of Deramaxx. PLEASE BE CAREFUL AND WATCH ZIVA LIKE A HAWK!!! If you notice anything unusual PLEASE call your vet right away.

*Manshas I'll Be SiriUs Too,TT,CGC
December 22, 1990 - June 13, 2003*


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that BahCan.  And for you too, arycrest. With the amount of perfs that we have seen because of the product, I know we tend to be cautious with it. I know the vets that I work with are cautious in general about the amount that they prescribe (perhaps minus the one who gave me the dose for my Kenai) and we are always very big on getting bloodwork before procedures, even with young dogs. While reactions to things are rare, we have had times when we've gone into a dog for one thing and discovered another much larger issue.

I wish you and Ziva luck. The bad things aside, I have seen dogs do just fine on it. :/ I simply cannot shake my dislike of it due to experiences and how the reps for the drug seem to act like it isn't nearly as much of an issue as we fear it may actually be.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you considered a natural alternative such as the Homeopathic's Traumeel or Zeel? No side effects with these.
_*TRAUMEEL:*_ Inflammation of muscles, bone, soft tissue, tendon, ligaments, nerves.
Aconitum napellus
Arnica Montana, radix
Bellis perennis
Calendula officinalis
Chamomilla
Echiacea Agustifolia
Echinacea purpurea
Hammamelis virginiana
Herpar Sulphuris calcareum
Hypericum perforatum
Mercurius solubilis
Millefolium
Symphytum officianale

*ZEEL*: Degenerative conditions like arthritis, spondylitis, disc disease.
Ingredients:
Arnica montana, radix (mountain arnica)
Dulcamara (bittersweet)
Rhus toxicodendron (poison oak)
Sanguinaria canadensis (blood root)
Symphytum officinale (comfrey)
Sulphur (sulphur)
(alpha)-Lipoicum acid (thioctic acid)
Coenzyme A (coenzyme A)
Nadidum (nicotinamide adenine dinucleotide)
Natrum oxalaceticum (sodium oxalacetate)
Cartilago suis (porcine cartilage)
Embryo totalis suis (porcine embryo)
Funiculus umbilicalis suis (porcine umbilical cord)
Placenta suis (porcine placenta)

Traumeel: Traumeel Oral Drops - Traumeel
Zeel: In a recent clinical study, Zeel was found to be as effective as COX 2 inhibitor. http://www.heel.com/upload/Zeel_GP_F...v2008_7313.pdf Amazon.com: Zeel, Arthritis Pain Relief Tablets: Health & Personal Care 
Homeopathic's should be given away from food or water about 20-30 minutes. They can be given several times per day and even hourly in acute cases.

Moms


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

of course you can avoid the situation and use old fashioned heat and ice.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Embryo totalis suis (porcine embryo)
> Funiculus umbilicalis suis (porcine umbilical cord)
> Placenta suis (porcine placenta)


What do pig embryos, umbilical cords and placenta do to mitigate pain?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Freestep said:


> What do pig embryos, umbilical cords and placenta do to mitigate pain?


Hi Freestep!
All Homeopathic Remedies are derived from plants, animals, or minerals.


The organ extracts contained in Zeel (Cartilago suis, Funiculus umbilicalis suis) 
serve as important structural material for connective tissue. Placenta suis promotes 
blood flow and Embryo suis has general stimulating activity. The constituents of plant 
origin (Rhus toxicodendron, Dulcamara, Sanguinaria, Symphytum, Arnica) are used 
in the treatment of rheumatic diseases [5].http://www.heelusa.com/Retailers/Docs/ResearchLibrary/ZeelT_Degenerative.pdf 


Moms


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Colie CVT said:


> As with others, and with where I work, I am not a fan of Deramaxx, nor will I use it again on my dogs.
> 
> Kenai, my first GSD, had a sensitive gut. Rimadyl and Previcox gave her some GI issues. After 3 doses of Deramaxx, she stopped eating and starting drinking/urinating more. When I tested her bloodwork a few days after I stopped the Deramaxx, her kidney values were increased. Thankfully a heavy hit with fluids and careful switching of foods saved her kidneys for another 3 years, but I told the company about it.
> 
> ...





arycrest said:


> I had one mega bad experience with Deramaxx and will NEVER use it again. Currently Tramadol has been my pain reliever of choice for the past few years.





BahCan said:


> Like Arycrest, I also had a Very Bad experience with Deramaxx and will never use it again


 To all of the above, thank you for sharing your experiences with me. I'm sorry you all have had such bad things happen to your dogs. 

It has made be very watchful of how Ziva is behaving. We have only given her 2 doses (50 mg. once a day). She stopped eating so we did not give her any Deramaxx last night. After the skipped dose, around 10 pm last night she finally decided to eat half her food. We do not plan to give her the remaining doses. 
She seems to be feeling more like herself this morning. We are still trying to keep her from running and jumping. We are only taking very short walks to potty and keep all of us from going insane. She normally is a very active 9 mo. old. Not being allowed to play hard and go on two 1.5-2 mile walks everyday is tough for her. Her limp is improving a bit.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Have you considered a natural alternative such as the Homeopathic's Traumeel or Zeel? No side effects with these.
> _*TRAUMEEL:*_ Inflammation of muscles, bone, soft tissue, tendon, ligaments, nerves.
> Aconitum napellus
> Arnica Montana, radix
> ...


 I have not tried homeopathic remedies. I don't know much about them for dogs. Are the items you mentioned pills or powders. Ziva is very fussy eater and doesn't like it when we add stuff to her food. I tried Nutro Silver for joint health and she will not eat if it's in her food. She won't eat it even if I make it into a gravy. I can get pills in her by putting them in peanut butter and sticking them to the roof of her mouth. 
Thanks for the links, I will check them out. 
I really appreciate the advise. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Suprised you've not tried glucosamine msm helps with inflammation and any arthritic pain it's herbal and believe you me does work I've had last two eldest shepherds on it no side effects and doesn't cause liver or kidney damage it replaces fluid that's lost around the joints that they get as they get older reduces inflammation and kills pain maybe worth looking into food luck hope all gets better 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

@ Springbiz: You are most welcome!

No, homeopathic's must be taken in a "clean mouth" which means no food or water at least 20 minutes before and after the dose. This is because it is absorbed into the tissues of the mouth, going straight into the blood stream. Just like when a heart patient put nitro glycerine under his tongue. So if anyone tells you to put a true homeopathic into food, is not giving you the correct information.

The "remedy" is in little tiny "sugar pills" or "sugar globules" (depends on which brand). These can be dissolved in 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of purified water. The "pills" will melt immediately. The "globules" would need to be put into a little bowl with the water and stirred until dissolve, which takes a little while.

The best way to administer is to catch your dog at rest, gently lift the side of his/her lip, and drizzle it on to their gums. I would suggest practicing this ritual several times per day, before you give it to them, if your dog is not use to you standing next to them lifting up their lips!  If interested in the Traumeel, you can get this in liquid form also, but note that it may contain a % of alcohol to preserve it, which some dogs are not fond of. 

Another thing about the homeopathic remedies is that if you pour too many little pills out in your hand, do not put them back into the bottle as it may "foul" it. Save them for the next round. Same with liquid from droppers: don't touch the dogs lips with it, but if you do, pour some hot water over the dropper and cool before replacing it in the liquid bottle.

If you decide to use one of these products, feel free to pm me for help!

Years ago, when I was in bed for almost 2 years with an illness that specialists couldn't figure out, I went the Homeopathic route. It didn't cure me once but twice when I came down with the same thing a year later, so I KNOW it works! After becoming interested in Homeopathy to help our first GSD who was dying, I found it highly amusing that the remedy that cured me comes from one of my biggest fears......snakes (can't even look at them on tv). My "constitution" was Lachesis which is made from the venom from the Bush Master snake!  LOL!
Moms


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

sarah1366 said:


> Suprised you've not tried glucosamine msm helps with inflammation and any arthritic pain it's herbal and believe you me does work I've had last two eldest shepherds on it no side effects and doesn't cause liver or kidney damage it replaces fluid that's lost around the joints that they get as they get older reduces inflammation and kills pain maybe worth looking into food luck hope all gets better
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I have used cosequin in the past for arthritic dogs. This is our 9mo old pup and it is either an injury or pano. I have been trying to give her glucosamine/chondroitin. She doesn't like cosequin beef chews. I have tried nupro silver as well. She absolutely hates the nupro. These supplements aren't cheap to keep buying to have her spit them out or flat out refuse to eat her food if it mixed in. I'm going to have to get regular pills and try pill pockets or try to trick her with peanut butter. Have to wait to afford trying something new. $100 vet bill the week before Christmas didn't help.


----------

